# Vital Signs Jeparody...



## Jon (Jan 13, 2006)

So... I'm taking an instructor class, and I need to make up a game (I won't really get graded on the game, just need to turn one in)  I have a great idea, and am setting up a "vital signs" Jeparody game (msipelling deliberate). I already have the game, and am looking for some good "oddball" questions...


----------



## Jon (Jan 13, 2006)

And I need to finish the questions tonight...


HELP!!!


please, please, please give me some "oddball" or interesting questions..


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 13, 2006)

oddball questions like what?

I'll try to help if I can.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 13, 2006)

Like you want sets of vitals and they should guess whats wrong..


how about..

BP 70/30
P   165
Resp 42
Skin   Hot, Flushed


Like that....I guess that guy there would be F***ed.


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Jan 15, 2006)

For a guy with vital signs like that?! 

Only one thing for us to do...I'll go get the body bag...jk jk.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 15, 2006)

Why give up?


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Jan 16, 2006)

Okay fine, take the hard way out, lol.

Get a BVM and start bagging with supplemental oxygen. Start an IV, give a fluid bolus. Get a thermometer reading. Pulse ox for the heck of it(flushed skin eh? any CO poisoning?). What's the background and clinical info?

There, happy now?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Guys...

I was MAKING IT UP! 

  B)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 16, 2006)

I was just being sarcastic. :unsure:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL!! Why are we so misunderstood?!?


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 16, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Like you want sets of vitals and they should guess whats wrong..
> 
> 
> how about..
> ...


 
Guess I will just feel lucky my family and I are safe you being on the coast and us in the midwest...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 16, 2006)

Why would you say that?  I MADE IT UP.  Jon asked for suggestions.  Nobody else tried to give him anything.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 17, 2006)

....:mellow:....


----------



## Phridae (Jan 17, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Why would you say that?  I MADE IT UP.  Jon asked for suggestions.  Nobody else tried to give him anything.



Chill Pill?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 18, 2006)

Phridae said:
			
		

> Chill Pill?


 
My   was about the poster she was reacting too.

Someone needs their reality pill.

<not friday>


----------

